# Eggs!



## snake (Jan 16, 2017)

The chickens are not producing as quick as the family can consume the eggs so the wife had to grab a dozen to hold us over. Here's the visual difference between my chicken's eggs and a store bought egg. What you can't see is less fat and cholesterol, higher vitamin A, vitamin E, beta carotene and omega-3s


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 16, 2017)

I like the boob on the left


----------



## automatondan (Jan 16, 2017)

So which ones are which? The right side is from your chickens, right?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 16, 2017)

automatondan said:


> So which ones are which? The right side is from your chickens, right?



Yes left side is store bought, at least that's the way it is with our chickens, lol.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 16, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Yes left side is store bought, at least that's the way it is with our chickens, lol.



Thats what I was going off of too... we dont have chickens, but our friends do and we get their overflow... Pretty awesome friend perk!


----------



## snake (Jan 16, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Yes left side is store bought, at least that's the way it is with our chickens, lol.



Yeah Mai has it correct. Another thing you notice is when you break the yoke, the store bought one spreads out where the farm egg keeps its form. The store bought white's are more runny.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2017)

Farm eggs taste way better than store bought too, especially in the summer when they're getting bugs in their diet as well as feed.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Snake, I've heard but can't confirm that farm fresh eggs behave differently while cooking/baking than store bought eggs.

Ever hear/see that?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 16, 2017)

I buy my eggs and chicken straight from a chicken farm down the road from us. cant beat the price or the taste of fresh chicken and eggs!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2017)

I like eggs


----------



## DF (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh boy! I can hear the science guys right now.


----------



## deejeff442 (Jan 16, 2017)

We have 50 chickens and 50 ducks. I couldn't imagine having to buy eggs.
I prefer the duck eggs. More protein and vitamins.  You get issues trying to peal boiled fresh eggs. They never seem to peal .


----------



## StillKickin (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes sir! Farm fresh. 
They just cook with a different texture, and certainly richer taste.


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Snake, I've heard but can't confirm that farm fresh eggs behave differently while cooking/baking than store bought eggs.
> 
> Ever hear/see that?



Uh... what?


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Yes sir! Farm fresh.
> They just cook with a different texture, and certainly richer taste.



Oh, I don't eat them. lol Actually the closest I will get to eating eggs is French Toast. My young men will destroy them quick though and growing men can use that.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2017)

DF said:


> Oh boy! I can hear the science guys right now.



If someone told you that your not a TRT candidate because you look healthy and therefore must have decent FSH, LH and test levels I wonder how much you would be bitching about the "science guys" then 

And yes, that's a more extreme example, but the principle is the same - claiming that something has better levels of ____because of appearance. 
Though I'm sure your eggs taste awesome Snake, I'll just ignore the "less fat and cholesterol, higher vitamin A, vitamin E, beta carotene and omega-3s" part unless you had them tested.


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> If someone told you that your not a TRT candidate because you look healthy and therefore must have decent FSH, LH and test levels I wonder how much you would be bitching about the "science guys" then
> 
> And yes, that's a more extreme example, but the principle is the same - claiming that something has better levels of ____because of appearance.
> Though I'm sure your eggs taste awesome Snake, I'll just ignore the "less fat and cholesterol, higher vitamin A, vitamin E, beta carotene and omega-3s" part unless you had them tested.



Not for nothing but did you research what I said and found it to be untrue?


----------



## DF (Jan 17, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> If someone told you that your not a TRT candidate because you look healthy and therefore must have decent FSH, LH and test levels I wonder how much you would be bitching about the "science guys" then
> 
> And yes, that's a more extreme example, but the principle is the same - claiming that something has better levels of ____because of appearance.
> Though I'm sure your eggs taste awesome Snake, I'll just ignore the "less fat and cholesterol, higher vitamin A, vitamin E, beta carotene and omega-3s" part unless you had them tested.



I have no idea how you came to the conclusion that I was "bitching".

Now,  had I said "I can't wait to see what those fukn science guys have to say about your eggs." Then maybe that could be considered a bitch about science guys.  BTW .... science guy major here.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2017)

snake said:


> Not for nothing but did you research what I said and found it to be untrue?



You know that's not how it works man - If someone makes a claim then the burden of proof is on them to support that claim with evidence, not on those who disagree.

Having said that, I like you Snake so here is a brief explanation (forgive the lack of references, I have zero energy to re-look through my egg folder):
Its impossible to have LESS fat & cholesterol but MORE vitamin A & E because those are fat-soluble vitamins and the only way to have higher levels is to have a higher fat content; it's that simple. 
That's also what the data shows - you may get a stronger nutrient profile with organic eggs but that comes with a higher fat & cholesterol content, NOT that there is anything wrong with that. My point is that with eggs specifically, fat/chol/vit A/vit E is a package deal.

The data shows that omega-3 content of both types of eggs is roughly the same, that being insignificant. That's partially why they came up with omega-3 fortified eggs in the first place.



DF said:


> I have no idea how you came to the conclusion that I was "bitching".
> Now,  had I said "I can't wait to see what those fukn science guys have to say about your eggs." Then maybe that could be considered a bitch about science guys.  BTW .... science guy major here.



My bad 
The whole science guy thing usually gets brought up as a negative, hence my reaction.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2017)

Snake gives his chickens anavar


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2017)

I was banging a girl who had chickens.The eggs looked orange like that..my pops said the eggs reminded him of the eggs he had as a kid.Im sure they are more nutritious then store eggs


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You know that's not how it works man - If someone makes a claim then the burden of proof is on them to support that claim with evidence, not on those who disagree.



This is good enough for me. There's a lot out there that says the same thing. Sometimes, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's safe to assume its a duck. 

Where would you like me to go to from here; Genetic and DNA testing to prove that the egg was actually produced from what looked to like a chicken? 

http://simplelifeainteasy.blogspot.com/2012/02/common-misconceptions-about-farm-fresh.html


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 17, 2017)

snake said:


> This is good enough for me. There's a lot out there that says the same thing. Sometimes, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's safe to assume its a duck.
> 
> Where would you like me to go to from here; Genetic and DNA testing to prove that the egg was actually produced from what looked to like a chicken?
> 
> http://simplelifeainteasy.blogspot.com/2012/02/common-misconceptions-about-farm-fresh.html




Saturated fat =/= total fat. 

Easy miss. No harm no foul.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 17, 2017)

Even eggs are now needing studies??? What....the....fukk!!!!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Even eggs are now needing studies??? What....the....fukk!!!!!



Your right grandpa, we should all go back to the good old days with no nutritional info and make people guess what's good/not good for them and "eyeball" everything. 
That way we can also go back to making bullshit claims (as many companies did) and I can start marketing my new super anabolic, vitamin D enhanced, nuts 




snake said:


> This is good enough for me. There's a lot out there that says the same thing. Sometimes, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's safe to assume its a duck.
> Where would you like me to go to from here; Genetic and DNA testing to prove that the egg was actually produced from what looked to like a chicken?
> 
> http://simplelifeainteasy.blogspot.com/2012/02/common-misconceptions-about-farm-fresh.html



What Tool said - less sat fat and less fat are not the same thing, no harm done. The claim of less fat but ore fat soluble vitamins & omega 3 raised alarm bells because I know that's a biological impossibility with eggs. 

And this is why relying on a blogpost, rather than published data, is a bad idea:

- The study they referred to from "mother news", as far as I can tell, doesn't actually exist. I clicked on all the links, saw a presentation poster of the results, and that's about it. 
Considering this was just an observational study it really shouldn't of been that difficult to publish the results unless something was seriously
wrong. Considering "mother news" is a pro-organic group, its easy to speculate as to what that might've been. 
- I went through the whole "mother earth news" post as well and found the mention of other studies supporting the claims but, again, no referencing. At this point I'm lead to assume that the author of the post, Cheryl Long, doesn't really know how to reference rather than all those studies being unpublished. 
- They link to a "medical news today" article to support the omega-3 claim but, again, no reference to any studies within that article either. 

So yes, that blogpost actually contained zero scientific evidence for the claim unless you count a basic presentation poster as scientific evidence. In which case I'll be happy to share a poster by Scivation, presented by Jim Stoppani, showing BCAAs to produce steroid like results (this wasn't published either, I wonder why). 


The published data is actually pretty equivocal, as with most organic vs non-organic data, with some for & against organic eggs having a better nutrient profile. This leads me to believe that the difference is largely irrelevant and it comes to budgeting & taste as I talked about in detail here. 
As an example, we can see that access to the land vs being caged does give an advantage as far as omega 3's are concerned but we're talking about minimal difference (less than 1%, or even an awesome 0.03% as shown here) and this review paper discusses a comparative study showing organic eggs to have higher carotene & lecithin values BUT lower protein so is it inherently more nutritious? Nope.

My point is that if it tastes better than great, go for it, but the argument that its healthier/has a better nutrient profile and therefore is worth the extra cash is, for me, simply not the case.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2017)

Snake what do you feed your shikens?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 17, 2017)

snake said:


> The chickens are not producing as quick as the family can consume the eggs so the wife had to grab a dozen to hold us over. Here's the visual difference between my chicken's eggs and a store bought egg. What you can't see is less fat and cholesterol, higher vitamin A, vitamin E, beta carotene and omega-3s



Organic or regular eggs for the store bought one?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Snake what do you feed your shikens?





ECKSRATED said:


> Snake gives his chickens anavar



Come on pillar keep up!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 17, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> *Your right grandpa*, we should all go back to the good old days with no nutritional info and make people guess what's good/not good for them and "eyeball" everything.
> That way we can also go back to making bullshit claims (as many companies did) and I can start marketing my new super anabolic, vitamin D enhanced, nuts



Grandpa? Pillar is older then me.

My point is that a thread about fukking eggs does not need to turn into a pubmed debate. Eggs are good. Period. The end. If you're lucky enough to have your own chickens that shit their own eggs - great - eat those ones. If not, go to the store and buy them like everyone else.

This is as dumb as arguing about organic chicken having more protein then non-organic chicken.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## automatondan (Jan 17, 2017)

snake said:


> The chickens are not producing as quick as the family can consume the eggs so the wife had to grab a dozen to hold us over. Here's the visual difference between my chicken's eggs and a store bought egg. What you can't see is less fat and cholesterol, higher vitamin A, vitamin E, beta carotene and omega-3s





ECKSRATED said:


> Snake gives his chickens anavar



Snake, this is why your chickens are under producing.... they are too worried about the 6-pack instead of the dozen!


----------

